# Fromm's Grain-Free Puppy Food?



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't tried the Fromm's grain free but we do feed Fromms Gold. Grin your plan to mix the Fromms with the old food and gradually transition to Fromms is how it should be done. Sigh but once Twilight tasted the Fromms she didn't want anything to do with her old food... 

Notice I am not using the puppy formula as I have 3 adults to feed as well as Twilight but the regular is listed as good for all life stages so is okay to feed a growing puppy. This way we buy one food and feed all 4 the same food so I don't worry if they swap dishes while eating...


----------



## panpan (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you for your reply! 

I'm glad to hear that your poodle loved Fromms. I hope my puppy loves it too.

And oh?! I didn't know that Fromms Gold (the regular) is listed as good for all life stages! Thank you so much for this information! I will definitely consider this. He's already 3 months old, so perhaps it'd be better to feed him the regular Fromms.

Thank you so much!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin's breeder fed Fromm puppy gold, so that is what I started Javelin on. I am transitioning him to Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy because my grown ups eat Blue. I think you will find that your pup will really like the Fromm (which ever one you pick) since my big dogs have taken every chance they can to steal the pup's food. Then again he can often be found helping himself out of their bowl too. And here's a second to your plan of gradual transition. It is important more for intestinal coping (avoiding the runs) than for taste.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I like Fromm Puppy. Am currently weaning a litter onto Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy. I have not fed the grain free, though. I don't like how many grain free foods are full of peas- particularly Fromm. Their grain inclusive foods are higher quality In my opinion. I'd rather feed a food with healthy grain than one full of peas. Anyway, grains help firm stool. My dogs have never had an issue tolerating grains.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

From what I've read and heard from my vet when we discussed it last week, there's really no reason to go grain-free with dogs unless your dog has a grain allergy. do you think your puppy might?

I feed a 50/50 mix of Fromm Puppy Gold and 4Health Puppy (mostly to be kind to my wallet) and my 8 week old Jasper doesn't discriminate between the two kibbles when he's eating, so i don't think it tastes that much better to him that it would be worth the cost to switch to 100% Fromm.

I switched him from the breeder's Royal Canin by doing 25% new for two days, then 50% for two days, then 75% for another two days, and now he's totally on his new food. (I do still have plenty of the Royal Canin bag left over though, so those are now "treats"!) So i absolutely agree with the switching gradually to a new food to avoid an upset stomach.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

i use grain free fromm and the grain as well


----------



## panpan (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions and thoughts!

I've decided to go with Fromms Gold. Hopefully, he won't have any grain allergies. If he shows any signs of distress, I will take him to the vet and consult with her.

And I wrote on my note! 25% for two days. 50% for two days. 75% for two days. I would hate and hate to have the puppy have an upset stomach. I will make sure that he makes a gradual transition.

Thank you, and it is so assuring to hear that Fromms is not only delicious but a healthy choice of food!


----------

